# Love Never Dies Theme



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

omg Halloween83, I just love the "Love Never dies" theme concept you've come up with! It conjurs up images from Bram Stoker's Dracula in my mind. So beautiful and eloquent. I'll post elements that come to my mind decor wise if you'd like. 
I'm going to have to remember this for a party theme Idea for after we move and resettle, thanks so much
















Maybe there are some decor elements you can pick up from these videos too


----------



## sarah_9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello,


Scary romance, sounds very interesting. 



Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

There's another person doing a "love never dies" party. They posted here for ideas. Lots of people gave lots of good ideas. Check out this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/78931-1st-party-want-make-best.html

Awesome theme!  Good luck.

-Karen


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Love this theme! A house a few blocks away did this as their outdoor theme last year. They had lots of skeletons and of course, a casket. I think an undead wedding cake, a goth themed wedding cake or some sort of heart shaped something would be good. Heart shaped as in a real heart, like the one inside your chest


----------



## halloween83 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know about the other thread Karenlyn! 

I will definately be doing a goth wedding cake...I'm thinking grey icing with red accents! I'd like to send out the invitations in a ring box. I'm thinking either a severed finger with a ring on it or a headstone. Thoughts?

I'll be working on the wording...but, once again, any ideas are welcome!


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Great theme idea! For some reason, I keep thinking of guests in costumes of history and literature's great couples, like Romeo and Juliet, but dead. Zombie Romeo and Juliet. Dead Cinderella with dead Prince Charming. And for single friends, they could be unrequited loves, a la Phantom of the Opera, Wuthering Heights, etc.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a small ornament called 'Love Never Dies" 










Maybe this will help inspire you for some larger decorations or props?  I love the idea of turning it into a theme, I'm excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What a splendid theme!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Inspiration?? http://pinkindia.files.wordpress.com...7/watchmen.jpg


----------

